# iPad Air 2 qui ne veut pas se connecter au serveur d'activation



## OnRefaitLaPhoto (4 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

j'ai un soucis un peu gênant avec mon iPad Air 2 cellular + wifi. En effet, du jour au lendemain, celui-ci m'a demandé à être activé. Mais que ce soit par iTunes ou via la tablette directement, impossible de réaliser cette activation. J'ai bien pensé à essayer d'autres identifiants icloud, mais rien y fait ... HELP :'(


----------



## iphone5stiti (5 Décembre 2015)

OnRefaitLaPhoto a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un soucis un peu gênant avec mon iPad Air 2 cellular + wifi. En effet, du jour au lendemain, celui-ci m'a demandé à être activé. Mais que ce soit par iTunes ou via la tablette directement, impossible de réaliser cette activation. J'ai bien pensé à essayer d'autres identifiants icloud, mais rien y fait ... HELP :'(


Salut ! 
Appel Apple


----------

